# Snafu for HH --- hopefully no problem



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

It was hard to know where to post this!

We got word yesterday that our HH tickets had been frozen/cancelled:smcry::smhelp::smmadder:---we found out it was because we made the reservations through our usual guy, but *my DH ordered gluten-free meals for me & that froze it all up*! Apparently 2 people involved freezes the ticket!!
So suddenly our tickets were gone! :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante: United would not re-issue them!:w00t::w00t: They had been booked for a while already!

So, we started over! They wanted to book us on 9/11 which I would be ok w/inside the US, but not from Greece! :wacko1::smheat:We finally got a booking & are waiting for confirmation of babies on board on all flights. Please say a prayer for us! We are coming a few days earlier just to get a seat! It is still high season here. Never a dull moment!


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Oh my Sandi - I hope you can get this worked out. I am dying to meet you, Lisel, and Kitzel in person!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Oh no, I hope it all gets worked out.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

I sure hope everything works out!! I'm looking forward to meeting you and the babies!!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

Don't you just hate dealing with airlines. They have all of the power, and treat you like you're an idiot. I won't go into all of my issues with various airlines, but let me just say, it wasn't pleasant. They better get everything straightened out for you. We must have you and the family at HH.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Reva, they can do what they want, we are just "customers." We are frequent flyers so we know how to work the system as much as it can be worked. . . But, not to worry, we will be there if I have to swim! I am a bit irritated that they keep changing all the rules at their pleasure!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

lmillette said:


> I sure hope everything works out!! I'm looking forward to meeting you and the babies!!


We also!!!!!!!!!! :wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Tanner's Mom said:


> Oh no, I hope it all gets worked out.


Not to worry, we don't give up!:wub::wub:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

ckanen2n said:


> Oh my Sandi - I hope you can get this worked out. I am dying to meet you, Lisel, and Kitzel in person!


Bring your ear plugs---as a musician you will need them because of Lisi. :wub:


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

Oh Sandi, I hope everything works out for you!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

"GULP" Have been off SM all day and just saw this. I don't even understand how they construed a need to cancel. Don't get it at all???:blink: If you need any help my DS has amazing ways with airlines, especially United. He's platinum and has worked wonders for people we've known so just give a holler - a loud one from Greece. Really - all our friends and family call to have David book them. :thumbsup: I hope it all works out. rayer:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Oh goodness, Sandi, just what you didn't need! Hope it all gets resolved quickly!

I just finished booking my flight-- so now I am officially going to be a member of the HH posse, LOL. I'm bringing my two girls, which should be fun. Oddly, Delta wouldn't let me pay for the doggies ahead of time, nor could I reserve them as carry-on. Hopefully this will work out ok!


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Hi Sandi, keep the faith! It WILL work out  .


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

socalyte said:


> Oh goodness, Sandi, just what you didn't need! Hope it all gets resolved quickly!
> 
> I just finished booking my flight-- so now I am officially going to be a member of the HH posse, LOL. I'm bringing my two girls, which should be fun. Oddly, Delta wouldn't let me pay for the doggies ahead of time, nor could I reserve them as carry-on. Hopefully this will work out ok!


Jackie - I'm also flying Delta. They wouldn't let me pay ahead of time but I did "reserve" a pet space for Tyler. Call them again and ask for a supervisor so that you don't have any surprises.


----------



## TLR (Nov 13, 2011)

Sandi I have total faith that you will make this work. Looking forward to meeting you and all the SM members that are going to be there.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

socalyte said:


> Oh goodness, Sandi, just what you didn't need! Hope it all gets resolved quickly!
> 
> I just finished booking my flight-- so now I am officially going to be a member of the HH posse, LOL. I'm bringing my two girls, which should be fun. Oddly, Delta wouldn't let me pay for the doggies ahead of time, nor could I reserve them as carry-on. Hopefully this will work out ok!


Oh, Jackie--I am so excited that you are coming!!:chili::chili::wub:


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Sandi-please keep us posted..I do hope you all can make it..if you can't, I will:smcry:Love you, GF:wub:


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Susan, I ended up calling Delta back-- thanks for the heads up on that-- and I did get the pet space reserved for my girls. I said I also needed to double-check that two dogs could be in one kennel, so she asked how much my dogs weigh. When I said three and four pounds, she laughed and said the two of them didn't even add up to one-half of a dog, LOL.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

socalyte said:


> Susan, I ended up calling Delta back-- thanks for the heads up on that-- and I did get the pet space reserved for my girls. I said I also needed to double-check that two dogs could be in one kennel, so she asked how much my dogs weigh. When I said three and four pounds, she laughed and said the two of them didn't even add up to one-half of a dog, LOL.


So glad you followed up. Really - from one person to the other in reservations you can get two very different answers I think I got two different dimension sizes for under the seat - I'm flying on a regional jet so I don't think there's as much room under the seat. I still have to buy a carrier.


----------



## Lacie's Mom (Oct 11, 2006)

Don't know how I missed this -- but -- I'm praying that everything works out.

And I'm on Delta too. Jackie and I are sitting next to each other from Atlanta to Savannah (both ways) and I have Secret booked as my Emotional Support Dog.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Hey, hey, hey! "Ende gut, alles gut!"
We got word late last night that we are booked, paid, confirmed w/pets in cabin---not sure about the meals, but at this point that is the last of my worries! We will fly on the 7th instead of the 10th! We are flying to Charlotte, NC & renting a car. :chili::chili: 
I still don't understand how/why something like this could happen---crazy! 

Thanks Susan for your offer of help through David---I would have taken you up on it but I wasn't on SM yesterday at all so it got fixed before I saw this! I may need to call in that favor at another time. The airlines are getting stinker & stinker! :smilie_tischkante: I have some horror stories of late!
So ALL is good w/travels. Now just need to pray there are no snafus w/baby Ekholm's birth---she is due on the 10th!!

Jackie, so happy to get that news of your booking!!! This is going to be a great meet-up---can't wait to meet your girls. . . . . and you! :wub:


----------



## ckanen2n (Jan 2, 2012)

Very good news! :aktion033: Can't wait to meet you @ HH! :chili:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

OK---all persons flying w/Delta---"don't eat the sandwich! Take your own. And don't feed it to the dog!" Geez, I hope we all get to HH alive & well!" 
My DH said this AM---I am so looking forward to meeting all these ladies~!


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm so glad everything got straightened out with your flight arrangements. We can share our airline horror stories when we meet. I don't recommend eating any airline food. I usually buy something to eat at one of the airport stands. That food may not be the greatest, but it sure beats the what the airline will give you on board.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> OK---all persons flying w/Delta---"don't eat the sandwich! Take your own. And don't feed it to the dog!" Geez, I hope we all get to HH alive & well!"
> My DH said this AM---I am so looking forward to meeting all these ladies~!


So relieved that you're all booked. That was the needle story right? I remember there were needles found on some flights from the Netherlands to the US and then just heard another thing about a needle. :w00t: Bizarre!!! I guess now the TSA will ban our sewing kits I try never to eat on planes if possible and bring my own food or food I get at the airport. Thankfully I just have a two hour flight into Charlotte so don't really have to eat 
So Sandi - with your daughter - what are your plans for when she gives birth? Are you leaving HH to be with her and how's that all supposed to work? Inquiring minds want to know.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Snowbody said:


> So relieved that you're all booked. That was the needle story right? I remember there were needles found on some flights from the Netherlands to the US and then just heard another thing about a needle. :w00t: Bizarre!!! I guess now the TSA will ban our sewing kits I try never to eat on planes if possible and bring my own food or food I get at the airport. Thankfully *I just have a two hour flight into Charlotte* so don't really have to eat
> So Sandi - with your daughter - what are your plans for when she gives birth? Are you leaving HH to be with her and how's that all supposed to work? Inquiring minds want to know.


OOPS!!! I meant I'm flying into Savannah, not Charlotte. Sorry brain is fried. :huh:


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:

Sue, I was about to offer to pick you up in Charlotte!

No, I won't leave HH---DD & SIL are doing natural childbirth (birthing pool) and want to do it ALONE--:crying::crying: We had booked flights there earlier in the summer for birthing time but she asked us to change them! :smilie_tischkante::smilie_tischkante:k:k: So, we went in June instead! I will actually be in the US until almost the end of Oct. so won't see baby until . . . . . who knows? DH has to go to India & Turkey after we return for work---it might be Thanksgiving before I meet the baby----but there is always Skype! and if I can't stand waiting that long I will start looking for a ticket sooner!

If there are any SERIOUS issues, of course, I would change my plans, but she & DH are both very competent---so not truly expecting any. She is anything but a drama queen. She told me recently "people make too much out of birthing, our bodies are made for delivery and people in Africa birth in the fields every day." :thumbsup: Yes, true. What can I say? I promised God when she got married that I would let them live their own lives without interference unless asked. Why did I do such a stupid thing?


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

edelweiss said:


> :HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley:
> 
> Sue, I was about to offer to pick you up in Charlotte!
> 
> ...


Amen!!! Sandi, I think that one of the hardest parts of parenting is letting them go to start their own lives, find their own ways, make their own joy and sometimes even make their own mistakes. Your daughter sounds very strong and in control of what's going on...hmmm, just wait until she has the baby. All that goes out the window. :blink::HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: The kids know how to turn things upside down and us parents just deal with their little surprises. But she'll find that out on her own. Just praying for a happy, healthy baby and great delivery...in a pool not a field. Hmmm, how about a pool in a field? I know you just can't wait for that little blessing to be here:wub: And thanks for straightening me out. I wasn't sure of the impact and if you were jumping on a flight there.


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

Sue, my youngest will arrive in HH on the Sat. night so I am hoping that she will get to meet all the wonderful women who are still around then! She is the one that got engaged at HH last yr. & got married in April.


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

So glad everything worked out with your flight Sandi!! And I have a major airline horror story!! It will be so great to also meet your youngest daughter as well!! I am so excited and can't wait to meet all of you lovely ladies!!


----------



## edelweiss (Apr 23, 2010)

lmillette said:


> So glad everything worked out with your flight Sandi!! And I have a major airline horror story!! It will be so great to also meet your youngest daughter as well!! I am so excited and can't wait to meet all of you lovely ladies!!


Lindsay, I am so happy you are coming to HH! I think it is wonderful the participation you have had in SM in such a short amount of time! I am really looking forward to meeting you and hearing that flight story. We will have to ask DH to tell his--he was arrested once. Yep, my Swede----funny now---wasn't then! :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## lmillette (Apr 23, 2012)

edelweiss said:


> Lindsay, I am so happy you are coming to HH! I think it is wonderful the participation you have had in SM in such a short amount of time! I am really looking forward to meeting you and hearing that flight story. We will have to ask DH to tell his--he was arrested once. Yep, my Swede----funny now---wasn't then! :HistericalSmiley:


Thank you Sandi for your kind words. :wub: I will have to take a seat next to your DH because I want to hear that story!!!


----------

